# New York?



## Lemurz (11 Jan 2006)

Off to New York for the first time next week for a romantic few days with the Ms.  Any tips, advice, etc greatly appreciated?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## sandrabing (11 Jan 2006)

there is buses that run to an outlet mall called Woodbury Common it is an hour or two out of the city but buses do run there regularly. May not sound like your idea of romance but she will love you for it .........bargains galore!!!


----------



## Mister H (11 Jan 2006)

Brooklyn Bridge
Empire State by night
Pizza in Little Italy
Drinks in Greenwich
Modern Art Museum

The manhattan bus tour is v. handy for taking in the main attractions ,the guides have a sense of humour as well. It's one of those hop-on hop-off jobbies.


----------



## clipper1981 (12 Jan 2006)

When you get over there get yourself a copy of the official NYC Guide. This is free and details all the best shops, restaurants etc.. in New York. Check out http://www.nycvisit.com/ for more details


----------



## nai (12 Jan 2006)

Whatever you do don't go to Woodbury common or any of the other shopping outlets if you're going for a nice Romantic break - we went last year in March and made the mistake of going to Woodbury common - which even if you race thru the shops will take almost all of the daylight hours only to find that most of the stuff (unless you didn't care what you bought) was old fashioned or else badly sized - we only bought a couple of things and ended up having a great time shopping in Macy's and Bloomingdales. - My wife was mostly looking for cosmetics and Macy's was king for this - every desk was giving out free gifts.

Other things to do - 
Try go up the Empire State at Sunset (what a view)
Make sure you go to Tiffany's (just to look of course !)
Go for Tea in the Ritz
Go ice skating in Central Park
Don't take a horse/carriage ride (smell of horse manure is awful from the bag things they use to catch the s*%t)
Catch a show in broadway (your hotel concierge should be able to get tickets)
Take a limo from the airport to your hotel (a good intro to NYC and quite cheap)
Don't book breakfast in your hotel - there's bound to be some great diners close by - go there and eat for next to nothing - we stayed in Fitzpatricks Grand Central and the diner across the road is superb.
We ate in Gallagher's Steak House one night - fantastic.
Our best memories from NY are the people and the food .
Use the subway - it's real easy and it's a long walk from Central Park down to Battery Park!

Enjoy - we can't wait to get back !

PS - forgot about best pizza in the world ! - in Little Italy  - Lombardis - mmmmm!


----------



## Kramer (12 Jan 2006)

If you're heading to Macys, they have a 10% discount scheme available for non-residents. (they used to anyway). Go to the customer service desk and enquire about it.


----------



## Humpback (12 Jan 2006)

nai said:
			
		

> Whatever you do don't go to Woodbury common


 
I second this totally. WC was great when it opened first, about 8/9 years ago I think, but the quality since then has dropped enormously. It's definitely not worth the hassle of the trip any more.


----------



## Bamhan (12 Jan 2006)

It is actually 11% and you need to get the card at the scustomer service desk.
I second the advice to avoid the outlets.....much more fun to get just one nice item at full price in nice surroundings.

New York is a magic place.....was there with my sister though so hoping to go in May for a romantic break with my other half.

It will be very cold there so make sure to bring appropriate clothes....a hat is vital.


----------



## foxylady (12 Jan 2006)

Lemurz said:
			
		

> Off to New York for the first time next week for a romantic few days with the Ms. Any tips, advice, etc greatly appreciated?
> 
> Thanks in advance,


 
If you do want to go to an outlet mall, go to jersey gardens and not woodbury common as it is quicker and cheaper to get there. u can get the bus from port authority for less than 10 dollars return, whereas the bus for woodbury common is something like 35 dollars.

Places to go, definitely the empire state building and buy your tickets online for it at [broken link removed] this saves having to queue up. Night time is definitely the best time to go up as well as the whole city is lit up. Statue of Liberty and Ellis Island is another definite must. Where are u staying?


----------



## Berlin (12 Jan 2006)

> Don't take a horse/carriage ride (smell of horse manure is awful from the bag things they use to catch the s*%t)


 
DO take a carriage ride through Central Park! A lot of the drivers are Irish and most will give you great tips on where to go and what to do.


----------



## snatch (12 Jan 2006)

We went last year for the first time and the best experience of the lot was a helicopter ride round Manhattan. We got the 15 min one - that's loads of time to see everything and although it's pricey enough (can't remember exactly but maybe $70 each?), it had the real wow! factor! Liberty Helicopters was the name of the company, their reps will be selling trips on the street round empire state etc so haggle with them to get the best price. I'll be doing the trip at night next time.

Enjoy your trip you lucky thing!!


----------



## ZEGAR (12 Jan 2006)

Waht is the flying time from Dublin ?.I would love to go but the flight puts me off.


----------



## DipsyChick (12 Jan 2006)

Ellis Island is worth a visit, really interesting. The views from the boat to it are excellent also.


----------



## bb12 (12 Jan 2006)

take the ferry to staten island.  a cheap way to see nice views of the city as it pulls way and nice views of the statue of liberty.


----------



## Brian4B (12 Jan 2006)

ride The Carousel in Central Park ;  $1.25 a ride.


----------



## Round Tuit (12 Jan 2006)

The Petrossian for Sunday Brunch () with champagne and caviar. (they have a set price brunch which is v reasonable) atmosphere is really special and yet not stuffy at all


----------



## brodiebabe (12 Jan 2006)

Brian4B said:
			
		

> ride The Carousel in Central Park ; $1.25 a ride.


 
I thought this was one of the best things I did in New York!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueSpud (12 Jan 2006)

sandrabing said:
			
		

> there is buses that run to an outlet mall called Woodbury Common it is an hour or two out of the city but buses do run there regularly. May not sound like your idea of romance but she will love you for it .........bargains galore!!!


 
You/she will use an entire day there, no romance though........



> Ellis Island is worth a visit, really interesting. The views from the boat to it are excellent also.


 
No romance there either.

For Gods sake, keep away from the Statue of Liberty, greatest anticlimax of my travelling life........

The Circle Line boat trip is great (not sure about it in winter), you get a load of very INTERESTING info on NY, i.e. stuff that you dont need to know the background to.

McSorleys pup is always worth a visit.


----------



## Humpback (13 Jan 2006)

bb12 said:
			
		

> take the ferry to staten island. a cheap way to see nice views of the city as it pulls way and nice views of the statue of liberty.


 
Time this right for late evening, just before it gets dark. You get the view of lower Manhattan in the daylight on the way to Statten Island, and then on your way back, when it's dark, you get the night skyline view. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Brian4B (14 Jan 2006)

Check this out; www.pommesfrites.ws went there twice last November; sit outside on a high chair or snuggle in together inside............ 

seeing as you're in for a romantic time, buy a large portion and share!!


----------



## techman (14 Jan 2006)

Take the Sex & the City Coach tour - it's good craic and you get to see a lot of NYC. Runs from the Park Plaza.


----------



## rochs (14 Jan 2006)

Be careful of the Camera shops i purshased a digital camcorder when on holidays i had not intended to do so and had no research done in relation to prices etc i foolishly paid double the price that i could have bought it for i guess he saw me coming.


----------

